
Americans 55 and older are suddenly losing jobs at the fastest pace in 4 years - onetimemanytime
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/05/americans-55-and-over-are-suddenly-losing-jobs-at-the-fastest-pace-in-4-years.html
======
sean234
From the article:

“This data tends to be volatile monthly. I don’t think it’s a start of a
trend,” said Craig Dismuke, chief economist at Vining Sparks. “Broadly
speaking, I think the labor market has been very good for people over the age
of 55 and 65.”

------
olliej
From the article it’s a small sample size from the group with the lowest
unemployment rate.

It also doesn’t include comparisons to other age groups, so while the article
is clearly intending to say “older people are being unfairly fired” they
aren’t explicitly stating that.

The cynic in me is dubious that the failure to include comparisons was
unintentional - if the comparative numbers showed drastically worse rates for
55+ than for other groups I would fully expect those numbers to be present.

------
bob_theslob646
I'm surprised that LinkedIn can't do a study on this because they probably
have the best data, even better than the government, if and only if, people
actually update their profiles.

~~~
rightbyte
Ehm ... Linked in has better data that the tax office?

